# My pandora charm arrived!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I knew I would be emotional when it arrived, blubbered like a little baby while putting it on my bracelet, but it's perfect. There is this strange comfort in having a little token to remind me of a dear friend.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG! That is so cute! I think it is wonderful that you got that charm. .


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Are these on the Pandora website? I need to get one!


----------

